# Looking for a boykin spaniel breeder



## whamby (Jul 20, 2015)

Are there any good ones out there any where.  I am considering a pup.


----------



## BrownDog20886 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have no leads on pups, but a bit of advice.  Take the PennHIP or OFA scores of the sire and dam to your vet and discuss whether they are acceptable.  Boykins are cool dogs from what I hear, but they are notorious for having crappy hips.  Don't let anyone sell you that "they are little so their hips don't really matter" line.

I'd start calling kennels on this page.  The site is pretty helpful when looking up the less common breeds:

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders-by-breed/boykin-spaniel/

Nate


----------



## willsmon (Jul 21, 2015)

Are you looking for a hunting dog, hunt test dog, or a family pet? If I was looking for a Boykin to hunt and run hunt tests with I would get in touch with Blaine at Hudson River Retrievers in NE GA.  I found contact info easily using google.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Jul 21, 2015)

*kin  breeder*

contact Emily Williams in  Albany


----------



## Joe Overby (Jul 22, 2015)

Blaine is the best in the nation with the little chocolate possums. He knows where the best bred litters are....I wouldn't listen to anybody else but him of I was in the market.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 22, 2015)

joe overby said:


> blaine is the best in the nation with the little chocolate possums. He knows where the best bred litters are....i wouldn't listen to anybody else but him of i was in the market.



x2....


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2015)

Joe Overby said:


> Blaine is the best in the nation with the little chocolate possums. He knows where the best bred litters are....I wouldn't listen to anybody else but him of I was in the market.



Yes^^^


----------



## Water Swat (Jul 23, 2015)

Be careful with a list like the one Browndog posted. There's several individuals and kennels i would NOT recommend anyone getting a boykin from. 

What are you looking to do with the dog and what is your budget? You can pm me that info if you'd like.


----------



## BrownDog20886 (Jul 23, 2015)

I assumed "buyer beware" to be an unnecessary statement.  I find it useful to see who is doing what so that when people start dropping kennel names in conversation, you at least recognize some of the names after researching their websites.

Nate


----------



## Water Swat (Jul 23, 2015)

I understand and wasn't trying to slam your link. Ive dealt with dogs from some of these places and know lots of folk burned by a few of them. 
Most folks problems with boykins stems from a couple things. Usually the sticker shock of the price tag of a well bred test/trial dog with health cerfs usually sends them looking for a good ol boy breeding of "both parents were good hunting dogs", to attempt to get a good deal. 
1 particular client of a friend has now sunk 5k plus in medical bills after getting a "deal" on a puppy, that is now virtually worthless to reach his original goals and now I'm hunting a puppy for him that will fit his needs. 
I've trained several from some of these and I wouldn't want to anymore. 
Great breedings don't always guarantee a great dog but it sure gets you in the right direction. 

You know enough about dogs to know all that. Just hate to see someone new at it trying to get a deal and it costing them later on. There are only several handfuls of nice breedings a year. Unfortunately they're hard to get in on. Its not like in the lab world. Good labs are a dime a dozen (yet people still try and skimp) and get burnt. But to get a good boykin a little research goes a long way. 
Sorry, didn't mean to discount your link at all.


----------



## clint31 (Jul 24, 2015)

I can add to the conversation. I purchased a pup from Carey Knowles in McRae about a month ago. Both parents have their Hips and Eyes certified as good. He's expensive, $900 for a male, $1200 for a female, but this pup is turning out to be the smartest dog i've ever had. 

He's 13 weeks, knows sit, place and down until I release (I only leave him there for a minute or so since he's so young). He kennels on command. Oh, and he loves the water. I don't throw him but a few bumpers a week, but he loves water retrieves. 

I got his pedigree in the mail this week and he has some nice dogs in his lineage, including a couple of HRCH and one  GRHRCH.


----------

